# TF 1-10



## The_Falcon (22 Feb 2008)

So I was really really bored and work today surfing the DIN, and I came across this http://www.army.gc.ca/TF-1-10/  its mainly for reservists, who want to self-identify and start the ball rolling now.  I guess LFCA wants to give themselves as much lead time as possible, since TF 3-08 hasn't even finished training yet.


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Feb 2008)

It's interesting how the 'Self ID' form works... It sends an e-mail to your respective reserve units Ops O based on what unit you choose from the pull down field.

Cool idea... wonder how its all going to pan out.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Feb 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> It's interesting how the 'Self ID' form works... It sends an e-mail to your respective reserve units Ops O based on what unit you choose from the pull down field.
> 
> Cool idea... wonder how its all going to pan out.



Guess that will all depend on the how switched on your unit Ops O is


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2008)

Sign me up coach.....sounds OK to me.....


----------



## c_canuk (28 Feb 2008)

pointless

if they are switched on and chomping at the bit to go the Ops o already knows.

I was supposed to start workup sept 06, but since I got home from the golan close down in march I didn't have enough months at home to deploy so I got taken off, I've been trying to get on one since.

every month I get a teaser... 

"you want this position" 
"I'll take anything including reduction in rank" 
"cool, we'll let you know" 

and that is as far as I get... I think one of the main reasons I haven't been loaded yet is that group took me off the standby list in april 07 when they forced tasked me for 2 months at the expense of a 1 year contract and didn't put me back on till I found out in Nov 07.

there is way too much red tape to cut through and people fall through the cracks too much, plus some units are hurting for people and are dragging their feet in loosing key pers for over a year.


----------



## Redeye (28 Feb 2008)

The Self-ID system seems to be more to get the CFLC type (unit CFLC reps are sent the email contacts as well) spooled up to work on securing leave from full-time employment in order to go on tour.  It seems logical to me to try to get that stuff going well in advance.  As well, it gives reserve units plenty of time to make sure that medicals, PT tests, and most importantly UERs are up to date.  My Regiment I know had some issue a while back with files going to Bde so thin that they could not effectively assess the members' suitability for deployment.  Now it'll be clear right away who needs to make sure plenty of assessments and supporting docs are available for.

I did discover that the leave rep for my Regiment's email address is wrong, though.  Which is good to know early on - since they're going to have a lot of work to do to get me out of work so I can go.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Feb 2008)

This is a good idea...when will it be expanded for us LFWA types?


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Feb 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> This is a good idea...when will it be expanded for us LFWA types?



If you mean a website where reservists in you area can self-id and get info for TF's mounted by LFWA, probably when someone in your area takes the initiative to build it.


----------



## Love793 (29 Feb 2008)

Interesting conversation with my units ops staff last night.  They had no idea this site was up and running (no surprises here), so I'm wondering how many other units haven't heard of this link yet.  How many guys are going to get haulled into their respective Seargents Major offices and get a strip torn off them for jumping the chain, when the word comes down from Toronto that this guy wants to go? I'm just picturing young keen Pte _______ being hauled in, having the riot act read to him/her, all the while holding on to this application, saying "But Sir, the website said....."


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Feb 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Interesting conversation with my units ops staff last night.  They had no idea this site was up and running (no surprises here), so I'm wondering how many other units haven't heard of this link yet.  How many guys are going to get haulled into their respective Seargents Major offices and get a strip torn off them for jumping the chain, when the word comes down from Toronto that this guy wants to go? I'm just picturing young keen Pte _______ being hauled in, having the riot act read to him/her, all the while holding on to this application, saying "But Sir, the website said....."



Jumping the chain on what exactly?  All you are doing is expressing an interest in the TF, your chain still gets to make its decision about nominating you or not.  This is just a more streamlined and effiencient manner for your unit Ops staff to find out who is interested.


----------



## Love793 (29 Feb 2008)

I realise it's not someone jumping the chain. It's just been my experience, that when something roles down from LFCA like this, a lot of uninformed people in higher positions get all panicky, and interpret it as "This pers (insert name) jumped the chain and went straight to the top....." I hope this streamlines the process, and cuts out a lot of the reserve paperwork stuck on someones desk who hasn't been in the building in 3 weeks stuff.


----------



## Redeye (29 Feb 2008)

Love, that's exactly the idea.  In my unit what came down is basically that the use of the site should be a start, at the same time as the soldier notifies his chain of command - so as to allow for as much concurrent activity as possible.


----------



## Love793 (29 Feb 2008)

The point I was trying to make, is most units don't even know about the site.  As I said, my Ops Staff didn't have the first clue of it, you would think they would be the first in the know, there fore hopefully preventing young Pte _______ from having his/her a$$ handed to them


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Mar 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> The point I was trying to make, is most units don't even know about the site.  As I said, my Ops Staff didn't have the first clue of it, you would think they would be the first in the know, there fore hopefully preventing young Pte _______ from having his/her a$$ handed to them



I don't think there has been an "official" notification of the sites existance (ie, an email sent out, or something like that).  I found it by sheer luck, I just replaced 3-08 in the address bar with 1-10 and voila it worked.


----------



## Redeye (1 Mar 2008)

There has - that's how I knew about it.  Our unit CFLC rep was the one who passed it on to me to spread around.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (2 Mar 2008)

Well I'm putting my name into the hat.


----------



## Dog (31 Mar 2008)

Was going to wait until I got my Driver Wheeled under my belt, but since the course repeatedly keeps getting cancelled on me... I've officially tossed my name in.


----------



## fleeingjam (31 Mar 2008)

I tried to hit the submit button but it made me open up Outlook Express, so I had to print it out and take it into my unit OR. Haven't heard back since.


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

the internet is used for everything now a days, you can even sign up to go to war on it


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Apr 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> the internet is used for everything now a days, you can even sign up to go to war on it



No, your just letting your higher ups know that you are interested in volunteering for a Task Force, one whose mission is still TBD.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (2 Apr 2008)

I'm quite impressed with how the forms required are all on the website - right there for download and easy for you to find.  Straight forward and relatively simple.  It's in genius!


----------

